# Rihanna zu dick? Fiese Läster-Attacke von ihrem Vater



## beachkini (8 März 2012)

​
*Total fies: Rihannas Vater lästert über das Gewicht seiner Tochter und behauptete in einem Interview, dass sie "ein bisschen dick" sei. Dabei hat Rihanna die perfekte Figur, was sie ja auch immer wieder in knappen Bühnen-Outfits beweist. Doch das sieht ihr Vater anders und rät ihr öffentlich zu einer Diät. Und dann äußert er sich auch noch zu ihrem angeblichen Liebes-Comeback mit Chris Brown, der Riri brutal verprügelt hat, und bezeichnet ihn als netten Kerl. Alles über die fiese Läster-Attacke erfährst du hier.*

*Rihanna hat eine Traumfigur:* Tolle weibliche Kurven, die sie auf der Bühne immer perfekt in Szene setzt und um die sie Millionen von Frauen auf der ganzen Welt beneiden. *Wie kann man denn darauf kommen, dass sie zu dick sein soll?* Ausgerechnet ihr eigener Vater, Roland Fenty, sieht das jedenfalls so und sagte in einem Interview mit dem britischen Magazin Heat: "Ich fand, dass sie ein bisschen dicker geworden ist, seit ich sie das letzte Mal gesehen habe." Deshalb riet er seiner hübschen Tochter zu einer Diät und mehr Sport. Das ist doch total gemein, oder? 

Tatsächlich* nahm Rihanna nach diesem Interview ein paar Kilo ab* und kämpfte mit viel Sport und Hungern gegen die blöde Kommentare ihres Vaters an. Die Arme, da wundert es doch nicht, dass sie bei den Grammys plötzlich superschlank auf der Bühne stand. *Das hat ihrem Vater natürlich gefallen*, der dazu sagt: "Als ich sie das letzte Mal bei den Grammys dieses Jahr gesehen habe, dachte ich, sie hatte wieder ihr normales Gewicht." Wir hoffen, dass Riri in Zukunft nicht mehr auf die blöden Kommentare ihres Vaters hört und weiterhin stolz zu ihrem Körper steht. Denn sie war zu keinem Zeitpunkt zu dick! 

*Doch damit nicht genug: Im gleichen Interview nimmt er Rihannas Ex-Freund Chris Brown (22) in Schutz*. Zu den Gerüchten, dass Rihanna wieder zu ihrem Ex zurückkehren will, obwohl der sie vor Jahren brutal verprügelt hatte, sagt Ronald Fenty: „Chris ist ein netter Kerl und jeder macht Fehler in seinem Leben – Gott weiß, wie viele ich gemacht habe.“

(starflash.de)


----------



## Chamser81 (8 März 2012)

Wer solche Freunde (bzw. Familie) hat braucht keine Feinde mehr!


----------



## geminischweiz (8 März 2012)

was fürn arsch...


----------



## Punisher (2 Apr. 2012)

mir gefällt ihre Figur


----------

